# Gel Frame Sizes



## Casey (Apr 1, 2007)

Hey guys,
Is there a place on the web that has a chart of gel sizes for commonly used lighting instruments. I think this would be really helpful and would post one on my website, but I wanted to make sure it isn't already on the web somewhere.
I always need to find the size for some obscure light and am tired of downloading .pdf cut sheets just to get a size. Even the photometrics handbook lacks gel frame size for most lights.


----------



## stantonsound (Apr 1, 2007)

It is always to have a reference like that handy. I still hand draw my light plots (I like the simplicity of it), and the templates that I use have all of the gel frame sizes for each fixture, as well as the weight of it. 

How about a complete reference chart for each fixture, including gel frame size, weight, lamp used, beam spread at 20 - 30 - and 50 feet, lumens, etc...

Not to give you more work, but that would be a great reference. 

I will be happy to post the gel frame size and weight here if anyone wants it.


----------



## Casey (Apr 1, 2007)

Maybe I will work on a chart for the simple data such as 
-gel frame size
-weight
-lamps that can be used and respective wattages
It seems to me that if you need anything more complicated then that you need to do the research yourself. I havn't ever used a beam spread table because I tend to just do the math myself, or even better use Beamwright. Maybe I will start small, and add later. I was kind of intending it to be a reference for MEs, not LDs because I figure they should know what kind of light they want to use already.


----------



## Footer (Apr 1, 2007)

I think you got your answer on LN.... http://www.mts.net/~william5/library/cframes.htm


----------



## gogotoovee (Apr 1, 2007)

What qualifies as an "obscure light?" When in doubt I always us a tape measure, or the frame that came with the light, or call and ask the rental company if it's not my gear. I like cut sheets. They give lots of info that comes in handy.


----------



## Casey (Apr 2, 2007)

Any light that I don't already know the gel frame size for qualifies as "obscure".


----------



## BenFranske (Apr 2, 2007)

If someone wants a place to host a table like this let me know and I'll set you up at productiontech.org.


----------



## JohnnyB (Aug 28, 2009)

What is the link ?
thnx


----------



## Grog12 (Aug 28, 2009)

Sounds like a great idea Casey and would even make a great Collabritive Article here on CB.


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 28, 2009)

Um, Grog, Casey last posted on 12/11/08. 

I use Bill Williams' link, posted above, or the spec sheets from the manufacturer. It's annoying how many manufacturers don't include this information on their sheets. It's also a glaring omission in Mumm's _Photometrics Handbook_, IMO. The only time I usually need to look up a color frame size is with the multitude of cyc lights. I know that Kliegl 1355/1357 6" ERSs take a 6 7/8 x 6 7/8 cut, for example. Their 6" Fresnels were 6 3/8 though, IIRC. I think Vectorworks Spotlight includes color frame sizes, doesn't it?

That said, a chart of all of a venue's fixtures is a good thing to keep near the color cutting area, if not permanently affixed to the color cutting table itself. See attached.


----------



## Grog12 (Aug 28, 2009)

derekleffew said:


> Um, Grog, Casey last posted on 12/11/08.




Right...I knew that...uhm..yeah (acts completly sheepish and hangs his head in shame).


----------



## coasterboard (May 6, 2012)

derekleffew said:


> Um, Grog, Casey last posted on 12/11/08.
> . I think Vectorworks Spotlight includes color frame sizes, doesn't it?



It may. However, I wouldn't use VW as a reference point for size of anything without double checking. I just got a plot from my TD showing 6 10 degree Source 4's hung on a 6' pipe with no room for cantilevering. It showed a couple inches between the barrels of each unit, as you would need to focus. That should be impossible, since the end of the barrel should be just over 12", to accommodate a 12" gel and frame. So I measured. Vectorworks says the end of the barrel on a 10-degree is 10.6". Wrong. Don't reference from VW


----------



## icewolf08 (May 6, 2012)

coasterboard said:


> It may. However, I wouldn't use VW as a reference point for size of anything without double checking. I just got a plot from my TD showing 6 10 degree Source 4's hung on a 6' pipe with no room for cantilevering. It showed a couple inches between the barrels of each unit, as you would need to focus. That should be impossible, since the end of the barrel should be just over 12", to accommodate a 12" gel and frame. So I measured. Vectorworks says the end of the barrel on a 10-degree is 10.6". Wrong. Don't reference from VW



First of all, this thread seems to have died back in 2009...

However, it should be noted that many people don't use the VW stock symbols. Some are much more accurate than others.


----------



## Casey (Nov 22, 2012)

derekleffew said:


> Um, Grog, Casey last posted on 12/11/08.



No longer true! 

I now work for a company in Chicago that has an internal wiki that holds all of this info. I'm working on opening parts of it up to the public, such as the colorframe info, but that is a long term battle, not a short term one.


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 22, 2012)

Casey said:


> No longer true!


Well then, welcome back Casey! And say "hi" to Larry for us.


----------

